# why is fish banned from the forum?



## shoot4fun (Jan 2, 2011)

why is he banned? what did he do?

thank you for answering


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I am pretty sure is technically against the rules to discuss banned persons while they are banned but having said that i would guess although I dont know that its either for advertising without vendor status or for complaining about people ripping off his hunter which to me looks like a wooden version of the milbro for flats.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whether it is against the rules, it is certainly bad manners. Questions like this should be addressed to Aaron in a PM, not to the forum at large.



Gwilym said:


> I am pretty sure is technically against the rules to discuss banned persons while they are banned but having said that i would guess although I dont know that its either for advertising without vendor status or for complaining about people ripping off his hunter which to me looks like a wooden version of the milbro for flats.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Why? I would say memebers of the forum have a right to know why. If for nothing else to understand the terms and conditions of the web site.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

the answer is explained under the same topic name in the general discussion if you guys are interested


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks drgreen


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive took it off, cos i think most know why he is banned, he was given a lot of chances, as people have said on this topic, people know the rules, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I strongly concur with Archer. Yes, we all agreed to the terms and conditions when we signed up but a reminder every now and then doesn't hurt either.

I also understand Henry's point and he's earned a little respect out of me for that stance.

I was asked to take down a post that was regarded as (I feel, though these were not the words chosen by the person who asked me to remove the post) a Stealth Advertisement. I was not happy about that but I will also state in the same breath the situation was handled via PM with great courtesy and humility by the moderator. I complied as quickly as possible and suffered no ill effects.

I feel for the most part the moderators here are fair and even-handed; I've had only one issue here on this forum and I feel it was settled fairly by Forum Big Shots. I'm glad to be here and while I like to lay low, off the radar in out-of-sight/out-of-sound/out-of-mind mode it is good to know those in command are fair and not beasts wild with hunger.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about why he got banned.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i think this decision would have been made in the best interests of all forum members...... probably........ and these decisions should not be open to public scrutinism because that would lead to a divided forum.. Fish is one man and is active elsewhere on the web. let this lie.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Archer46176 said:


> I just want to make sure I am nto or do not do the same and get banned without knowing.


Never mind, there are usually many warnings before someone gets banned. Nobody likes loosing members, really. We are all sad whenever a ban is imposed. I personally feel that I have failed in my job as a moderator when we have to take this grave step and only agree to it if it is unavoidable.

I don't think it is right to discuss the reasons for the recent ban in public, it is not fair as you can't hear the other side of the story. But I can say that when we ban someone, there is always a breach of the rules involved, usually several breaches over a stretch of time because of the warnings. The rules are clear, easy to find, simple enough and fair, as I firmly believe.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes. No need for public discussion is necessary. I don't need to know why Fish was banned, but I remember when another member got banned a while back, I just pm'd Aaron. Joerg is right. It isn't fair to have a public discussion. (Just my opinion.)


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Where are the rules.

I too don't want to get banned out of the blue.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

drgreen said:


> the answer is explained under the same topic name in the general discussion if you guys are interested


i can not find it?must have been moved


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

To state that these topics cannot be discussed in an open forum is asinine. We all deserve to know why such a prominent member of the slingshot community is banned. What is the harm in letting the other forum members know? If it was for a good reason then we will understand. Withholding information from us is tyrannical, and makes me lose a lot of faith in this forums moderators.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As Joerg said we dont ban people for nothing, i lost count how many warnings he was given, he was give a couple of final warnings, I got on with Fish we talked a few times about his dogs, but he was just seeing how far he could push things, 
a lot of people must be able to guess why he was banned, if people are worried why he was banned sent me a email and i will tell you, but i dont want a slagging match on open forum about Fish, cheers jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

JoergS said:


> http://slingshotforu...tion=boardrules


Thank you for posting this link Joerg

I was about do the same and _it is_ _in plain writing_ it should be obvious from reading the guidlines and the person's behavior in question through various posts what this is all about.

Its quite self explanatory..


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, knowing me, I'll be banned soon too.


----------

